# Wont Boot



## BruceP (Aug 17, 2010)

I Installed BSD 32 on my computer and now the computer wont do nothing other than a pre post screen(as i call it)its the biostar screen that comes up as to where you can hit delete to enter bios setup. If i unhook the hard drive it will go all the way to a post screen and boot from cd prompt. It acts just like the hard drive is dead and this has happened on 2 hard drives so far.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 17, 2010)

"BSD 32"?  Which one?

Did you install a normal MBR or boot manager?


----------



## BruceP (Aug 17, 2010)

Not sure which version, i would think the newest...since im on dialup a friend downloaded it and burned them to a Disk....i think i did a normal MBR.


----------



## gilinko (Aug 17, 2010)

What ever version you did install, I'm pretty sure that it has nothing to do with FreeBSD and more likely a hardware failure either on the disks or the controller. While at the POST "screen" no information from the disks has been read yet.

Check all of these first.


----------



## BruceP (Aug 18, 2010)

I failed to mention that 1 hard drive was a sata and the other an ATA. If it was a hardware failure then how come it was able to boot and install program at all?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2010)

It doesn't sound like a hardware failure to me, but there's so little information it's hard to tell.  Maybe you're loading an incompatible MBR for your system.

Change the order of boot devices in the BIOS or just manually choose the CD from the F12 boot device list.


----------



## BruceP (Aug 18, 2010)

I finally got the system to boot by disconnecting hard drive until it got to the post, boot from cd screen and hooked hard drive back up and installed Ubuntu 32 10.4 and everything runs great so far, got it(ubuntu32) to load on both hard drives that way.


Thanks


----------

